# Blobsta or Sysinfo? You decide!



## barryd

Following on from this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1678617.html#1678617 Do we think Sysinfo which from memory is a computer command from the 80's change his name back to Blobsta?

I liked that name and for reasons only known to him he tried to change his identity but we all know its him. Maybe he owed some of you money or ran off with your wife, I dunno but the cat (or blob) is out of the bag so he may as well just revert back to being Blobsta and face the music.

Sorry Sysinfo if you really are in hiding for legitimate reasons. If its the Yorkshire mafia off here thats after you I might be able to have a word.


----------



## cabby

You must be getting bored again Barryd.

cabby


----------



## aldra

definately change back to Blobsta

Who is he anyway? 8O :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

cabby said:


> You must be getting bored again Barryd.
> 
> cabby


Yeah! Can you tell?


----------



## listerdiesel

cabby said:


> You must be getting bored again Barryd.
> 
> cabby


Not to mention the 10 members who have voted....  

Peter


----------



## Christine600

SysInfo was such an useful command. Keep it.


----------



## barryd

Christine600 said:


> SysInfo was such an useful command. Keep it.


Not another old Unix geek?  Seems like a lifetime ago now. Actually it is!


----------



## 100127

I'm hiding in the background. he he :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

barryd said:


> Not another old Unix geek?  Seems like a lifetime ago now. Actually it is!


AOL


----------



## Penquin

Now you have let a BIG secret out of the bag........

for ages I have been labouring under the belief (now mistaken I know) that sysinfo was part of the hierarchy for running MHF and that he (or she) was the really useful person who sorted everything out......

I now know that it not the case so am left wondering who the magic fairy is that sorts out things around here as "Santa's little helpers" are all anonymous - but surely if they are all called "Anony mouse" that tells us who they are and they are not posting on here either - so more names to add to the "Where are they now?" thread......

I think I have lost the plot so will go and try to find it somewhere.....

Dave


----------



## barryd

Sysinfo said:


> I'm hiding in the background. he he :lol: :lol: :lol:


If you change it back, I might change my name to Puke Admin.


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah well Barry.....

A rose by any other name....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100127

He he. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sprokit

*Hobbyfan??*

'Morning all

How were so many people that bored last night - or were you all pi**ed? 8)

Whatever, Happy New Year to barryd Sysinfo/Blobsta and all the other folk who decided to vote. 

Personally I often wonder whatever happened to Hobbyfan :? - does he troll every now and again, or did he just melt away into the ether somewhere? :wink:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## BillCreer

Systeminfo (sysinfo) still exists on Winows 8.1.

Try it from the command prompt. It is still the easiest way to get system information from DOS.


----------



## teemyob

barryd said:


> Christine600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SysInfo was such an useful command. Keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not another old Unix geek?  Seems like a lifetime ago now. Actually it is!
Click to expand...

Unix!

What happened to Cobol ? CDOS?

Anyone still use MSDOS?

Back to topic I guess.

TM


----------



## BillCreer

teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SysInfo was such an useful command. Keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not another old Unix geek?  Seems like a lifetime ago now. Actually it is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unix!
> 
> What happened to Cobol ? CDOS?
> 
> Anyone still use MSDOS?
> 
> Back to topic I guess.
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Hi Trev,

Cobol programing language is still around in many legacy applications.

CDOS and MSDOS, for that matter, have morphed into operating systems we buy and use today. Just go to "Command Prompt" (in any version of Windows) and you can still use most of the old commands from years ago.

Without Unix/ Linux the world would grind to a halt as most network controllers/switches use it as do many computers in many other key areas.


----------



## 747

*Re: Hobbyfan??*



sprokit said:


> Personally I often wonder whatever happened to Hobbyfan :? - does he troll every now and again, or did he just melt away into the ether somewhere? :wink:
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


He was on the wildies but eventually got turfed off there as well. I quite liked him on here but used the ignore button on him over there.


----------



## barryd

*Re: Hobbyfan??*



sprokit said:


> 'Morning all
> 
> How were so many people that bored last night - or were you all pi**ed? 8)
> 
> Whatever, Happy New Year to barryd Sysinfo/Blobsta and all the other folk who decided to vote.
> 
> Personally I often wonder whatever happened to Hobbyfan :? - does he troll every now and again, or did he just melt away into the ether somewhere? :wink:
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Its a serious subject! Clearly many want Blobsta back! I dont think we will be getting Hobbyfan back though. I tried to find him for Fruitcakes but last I heard the wildies had captured him, bagged him up and chained him to a Randy Gorilla in a crate bound for Jakarta. Bugger! Literally! We do have Seamus over there right now and he is firing on all guns this morning over the Royals etc etc!

I cant get Sysinfo to work in Windows 7 (I cant believe I actually tried it just now. )


----------



## BillCreer

*Re: Hobbyfan??*



barryd said:


> sprokit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Morning all
> 
> How were so many people that bored last night - or were you all pi**ed? 8)
> 
> Whatever, Happy New Year to barryd Sysinfo/Blobsta and all the other folk who decided to vote.
> 
> Personally I often wonder whatever happened to Hobbyfan :? - does he troll every now and again, or did he just melt away into the ether somewhere? :wink:
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
> 
> 
> 
> Its a serious subject! Clearly many want Blobsta back! I dont think we will be getting Hobbyfan back though. I tried to find him for Fruitcakes but last I heard the wildies had captured him, bagged him up and chained him to a Randy Gorilla in a crate bound for Jakarta. Bugger! Literally! We do have Seamus over there right now and he is firing on all guns this morning over the Royals etc etc!
> 
> I cant get Sysinfo to work in Windows 7 (I cant believe I actually tried it just now. )
Click to expand...

Try "systeminfo" that'll work.


----------



## vicdicdoc

. . . I wanted to be called Tinkerbell, i like fairies, infact I'm speaking to a couple right now, they having trouble with their neighbours the gremlins - (they always come to me to sort their problems out) :silly:

- what was the question again ?


----------



## barryd

Its like being in Narnia on here. Vic is cleary a Goblin or something, now their are Fairies and a resident Gnome. Dont let the Gnome near the Fairies though Vic. 8O 

Bill. systeminfo works. I even remembered to do a >info.txt to pipe it all into a text file. Ive still got it!


----------



## vicdicdoc

. . . bastard fairy has just pinched my slice of cream cake- I'll rip his bloody head off if i can get my hand under the sofa

. . . I'm still not sure what the question was

(I didn't type *******, i typed b a s t a r d) . . . (Lets see if that fools the word checker


----------



## Christine600

This is the SysInfo I remember.


----------



## 100127

You've found me, but you will never take me alive. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

What 8O 8O 

Will you be a dead blob then????

Blobmort doesn't have the same ring  

Aldra


----------



## 747

aldra said:


> What 8O 8O
> 
> Will you be a dead blob then????
> 
> Blobmort doesn't have the same ring
> 
> Aldra


We can name a star after him Sandra.

A Blobstar. :wink:


----------



## barryd

Christine600 said:


> This is the SysInfo I remember.


The one I remember was IBM's RS6000 AIX Command prompt sysinfo from when I was IT Manager in a big office in the early 90's.

I think it was IBM's version of UNIX. It was all a bit of a black art but it never ever ever crashed. It was crap though.


----------

